# Thyroid and IBS



## MartyG

Does anyone here have both thyroid and IBS problems.I've had IBS most of my life but did not develop reflux until I was diagnosed with hypothyroid. When my numbers get out of whack, things (reflux, back pain, burping, rumbling, discomfort) in my digestive area seem to increase.I believe there is some connection, just don't know what. I have been on the thyroid board and more than a few have similiar problems.Any suggestions?Marty


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

Hmm maybe I could have this too. How could you check for thyroid problems?


----------



## Jupiter119

Jupiter here from the IBD boardWMD...please stop thinking you have every illness mentioned here. I really believe that you need to stop visiting all the sections & worrying that you have everyone elses problem. I wish you all the best for your next appointment but meanwhile try to focus on something else.There is a fantastic book called 'Creative Visualisation' by Shakti Gawain. Helps you focus on being positive. Maybe your local library has it?


----------



## Island girl

Hi Watch, your md can check your thyroid hormone levels. It's generally worth knowing. The tests aren't 100%, though. And don't listen to Jupiter--we're all looking for answers...& doesn't she sound like the average doctor? Except instead of saying it's all in your head, she wants you to get into your head...Alise


----------



## Jupiter119

AliseHave you read all the other posts on the various boards by WMD? I'm trying to help her here.


----------



## Island girl

Hi Jupiter,Yeah, I've read some of the other posts. No offense, I understand where you're coming from with your advice to this kid. But she's just a scared 13 year old who's lacking in social skills and obviously, parental guidance. I think everyone besides Joan is taking her offensiveness too personally. I have "Creative Visualization", and at 13, I don't think it would've done me much good. Like everyone on the planet, she just wants to be accepted, but she goes about it all wrong. I wish all of you who try to "help" her would just filter out her foul language and hyper-emotion, & genuinely try to help her w/o all this judgement. You know, give her responses that do something besides make her defensive and feel even worse about herself.Don't you wish you could talk to her parents? I do.Namaste,Alise


----------



## Island girl

Marty--Are you still there? Sorry for the diversion on your topic. Just fyi, I suspect hypothyroidism because my average body temp is always low, but I've never had it checked out. That's my only symptom of hypothyroidism, so I just try to exercise frequently. With low body temp, it's important to work up a sweat each day to get rid of toxins.Alise


----------



## Auroraheart

I have hypothyroidism as well, and am IBS D. (and am also on the thyroid BB)And I agree with Jupiter.


----------



## Jupiter119

Hi AliseYep...I've wondered about Watchmedreams parents & would love to talk to them. Apparently they know that she visits the site here. I was just worried that WMD might be gleaning too much info from the boards here.


----------



## figling

After I was diagnosed with a goiter and mild hypothyroid, it seemed like my digestive problems did get worse. I've had IBS for 36 years, long before the thyroid diagnosis. But I did develop other digestive probs, such as gastritis, around the same time that the thyroid was diagnosed. I feel like it's connected, although taking thyroxine hasn't improved the digestive problems at all.


----------



## Guest

Hi, i've had thyroid problems since i was 13, and had my thyroid removed and so i'm now on thyroxine permanently. Over the past year i've developed IBS. I've been reading a few books about hormonal problems and came across a section about thyroids and thyroxine...apparently thyroxine is T4, which your body then has to convert a small amount of it into T3. Some peoples bodies dont do this all so well, therefore not making their bodies fully efficient. I'm not yet sure if this has a definate link to IBS though, i'm in the process of doing more research. There is another drug apart from thyroxine which already includes the T3 where studies show people taking it feel much better for it.


----------



## 13513

My IBS symptoms started when I started thyroid meds to shrink a goiter. I think I would rather have the goiter.


----------



## Rick (never give up)

cdette,I did a thyroid test in which they monitor your T levels on a 2 hour period, after ingesting some substance. It is more accurate. If you're still interested I can look in my archives for the exact name.


----------



## 15976

My doctor ordered a blood thyroid test first after I dicussed my IBS symptoms with him. Apparently thyroid problems indicate bowel problems or thyroid functioning affects bowel functioning...I can't remember exactly what he said.


----------



## EnemyTummy

I have Primary Pulmonary Hypertension and hypothyroid, and I always felt those two were connected, now I have IBS (just dx). I take so many other meds that I really did NOT want to add anymore chemicals, so I am going to go the natural route first with probitics, Heather's tummy fibers and intestinew.Im sorry you have a thyroid issue too, just make sure your docs stay on top of it, too little or too much medicine can make you sick. I got diagnosed with hypothyroid over 7 years ago. I dont really have any suggestions as I am new to IBS, but I hope that you take a look at your diet, smaller meals more frequently and things that may speed up your metabolism. I try to stay away from red meat, and processed foods.Good luck!!


----------



## Guest

perfectly said:


> Hi, i've had thyroid problems since i was 13, and had my thyroid removed and so i'm now on thyroxine permanently. Over the past year i've developed IBS. I've been reading a few books about hormonal problems and came across a section about thyroids and thyroxine...
> 
> apparently thyroxine is T4, which your body then has to convert a small amount of it into T3. Some peoples bodies dont do this all so well, therefore not making their bodies fully efficient. I'm not yet sure if this has a definate link to IBS though, i'm in the process of doing more research. There is another drug apart from thyroxine which already includes the T3 where studies show people taking it feel much better for it.


I have both Graves and Hashimoto's so I feel I may be qualified to comment on this topic.Thyroid levels can definitely effect the digestive track along with a multitude of other things.Low thyroid can cause it to slow causing constipation, the same way a fast thyroid can cause dirreah.There is truth to what you say about T-4 replacement and conversion to FT-3. Many people feel better supplementing a little T-3 hormone known as Cytomel. Whether it helps with your IBS is unknown but worth a try if you are experiencing constipation issues. I tried a bit of Cytomel but did not get relief, only anxiety and heart palpitations so I quit taking it. Selenium can also help with the conversion process but start out 100mg and go up from there and do not exceed 200 mg per day.Proper thyroid testing TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 would be a good thing for you to determine if it is indeed your thyroid replacement amount causing you issue. Because I have both diseases and both antibodies my thyroid lab's are very odd, one showing hyp, one showing hyper and one showing normal. It's the antibodies for me and although I do struggle with constipation I do not have any other low thyroid symptoms. If constipation is your only symptom of hypo I doubt it is your thyroid replacement. If however you are losing alot of hair, have dry skin, fatigue you may be right about your replacement.I have developed what has been called IBS by my GP post op almost immediately, however I did have issues before thyroid removal, just not as bad. I have also most recently been on 10 months of iron supplementation to correct a ferritin deficiency which has destroyed my digestive track. It's taken almost 2 months to get it working properly but I think I may have gotten it fixed.Other things for you to consider is age, stress levels, diet and fiber intake. I have noticed increasing my fiber (finally found a system that works) has relieved many of my issues.I have put off seeing a gastrointerologist for 3 years trying different thyroid replacement combinations, vitimin supplements and diets. I finally broke down 2 weeks ago after exhausting all my options and made the appt for Sept 11 but don't you know my digestive system has been working just fine for an entire week now on a new fiber I have begun.


----------



## rhonalomey

There is a simple blood test for underactive thyroid, which gives accurate levels and then you take Eltroxin, that brings the levels to normal and therefore should not be connected to ibs at all because the thyroid hormone in the blood is correct. I have both and have been taking eltroxin for 30 years and had ibs for 5 years. Of course all this is done by a doctor.


----------



## seattlemom

I was diagnosed with Thyroid and graves disease about 9 yrs ago when my weight dropped to 80 Lbs. I had to have my thyroid removed. I didnt get IBS till this year and I am in missery. If I didn't have to eat or drink anything I wouldnt as the bloating gets so bad after anything to eat or drink! But Sigh I have a heathy appetite so I just suffer. Does IBS Ever go away?


----------



## Robin12

I have noticed exactly the same thing. I have both IBS and hypothyroidism. When either of them gets out of whack, I have increased IBS symptoms and problems with terrible heartburn. I too, am looking for help. When I return to my rheumatologist I hope he will adjust my medication. Good luck and let me know if you figure out any other solutions.


----------



## nitha_ni

Slightly different topic from me:My dad's side of the family has a history of thyroid problems. Litterally, my dad and all of his siblings are on medication for Hypothyroidism. I've been tested nearly every two years since I was a kid (because I apparently have all the physical symptoms) but my numbers always fall within the normal range. But could having a family history of thyroid disease help trigger IBS? Because my dad defintiely has IBS as well (though he was never diagnosed. I don't think he ever told a doctor) and we share a lot of the same symptoms. Also, can you have a thyroid condition without the blood tests showing abnormal numbers?Sorry, I'm pretty new here, and still full of questions


----------



## wondwand

I have had thyroid and IBS problems for 10 years. They were both diagnosed after I was diagnosed with bipolar disorder and started suffering from migraines. last summer I had my thyroid removed and was on 100ug of Synthroid which was increased up to 137ug, which I now take 6.5 pills a week. In January I returned from vacation with the worst constipation I had ever (I also take lithium which causes constipation).Since then I've been to 2 gastroenterologists, my internist, my endocrinologist and a nutritionist. I am considering seeing a food allergy doctor. The gastro doctor put me on Miralax once a day, which helped for about 2-3 weeks after that I felt ok until I had a colonscopy on March 10. The prep with trilyte was very difficult, 4L of liquid. I had a terrible headache and diarrhea after that and it took about one week to recover.I was told to take the Miralax ever other day but stopped it for 3 days because I was going to the bathroom 8-9 times a day. Doctors do not do a good job of telling you what to expect after a procedure.One thing that has helped is the iPhone App, GI Tracker, which was developed for Crone's and Colitis, but is really a nice thing. You can find the website at www.wellapps.comMy thyroid is stable now. I suspect that it took a long time for my body to realize the the hormone level was off. Now I may have to wait and see about the Miralax, which I don't feel comfortable being on long term. I just saw the movie Food Inc and have noticed that I may have trouble with some foods like beef.I tested negative for Celiac Disease but have an uncle who has gluten intolerance. As a baby milk gave me constipation, so I am trying not to eat it, althought I love yogurt.I believe that diseases are linked. By taking meds that force my brain to behave it may cause a disruption somewhere else. I know that I am a sensitive person and that stress gets to me, but all of the other factors effect IBS as well: taking care of ourselves, diet, sleep, medication and mood.


----------



## rckclmbr

I'm in the same boat. I have IBS and thyroid issues. I've had the IBS my whole life (mostly IBS-C until recently when it has become IBS-A) but my thyroid issues only started about a year or so ago. My GP noticed a goiter and sent me to an endocrinologist. It turns out I have Hashimoto's, but lack the antibodies (which is apparently rare).So I'm on Synthroid daily for the hypothyroidism. It's always been 50mcg but then the last two months my TSH was low (so too much Synthroid) and now I'm temporarily HYPERthyroid and am cutting back on the Synthroid.With my current TSH at .2, I feel awful, and it has definitely affected my IBS, along with my anxiety level (which also affects IBS).So, it looks like there are a lot of us with IBS and thyroid issues - lucky us!


----------



## caitylin16

I just searched "hypothyroid and IBS" on the site and this came up. I noticed that no one has talked on this thread for a while but I wanted to drop a line. I have had bowels issues since I was little. My dads side has IBS and colon cancer is common, and my moms side is all hypothryoid. At 19 my IBS was ridiculous to the point where bus rides and university classes were not possible. 1 year after my doctor diagnosed me with IBS, I came down with hypothryoid, which took her 6 months to figure out I had it. After gaining 35 pounds and sleeping everyday for no less than 10 hours and my core temperature dropping by at least 1 degree, she finally tested my blood and found my levels were near comatose levels. I have now taken suynthroid for the last 2 years. My IBS is terrible still, I live on Imodium and my social life is still not what it should be for a 22 year old. Hypothyroid masks itself as a lot of different things, mine was cocvered by my IBS. I knew I had hypothyroid pretty early on since I know my IBS and something was way out of whack. Any other young people with way too many health issuues for your age?


----------



## rableather

Hello, newbie here and this is my first post. I came here because I have recently been diagnosed IBS and I am still trying to fight my way through the myre that is the NHS system these days. I have been given very little help from Docs and basically told, find what foods you are reacting to by trial and error and get on with it. Wasnt easy but I found that I was reacting to lactose.... I am lactose intollerant. Why am I posting here? Because I have been hypothyroid and stable for about 20 years. I was amazed to see IBS and Hypothyroidism linked. As I said I have gotten very little information from the doctors on IBS so I was curious to see if there was a link. Im not sure I am finding one in the discussions, I will continue to watch. However I did want to share this... by a process of illimination I am controlling my IBS, to a greater extent, through lactose avoidence. This only really started to work for me when I discovered the levethyroxin I was taking contains lactose, as do many many drugs. Doctors knew I was lactose intollerant and didnt tell me about the pills which keep me alive, in fact I had to go into the doctors surgery armed with a lot of facts and figures about levethyroxine to even get her to listen. I am now on a far more expensive liquid replacement thyroxin. I do still suffer bouts of the usual IBS symptoms but I can tell within 2 hours of having taken lactose that I have ingested lactose, because my symptoms go off the scale. I think what I am saying here is in my experience *diatry controle helps*hypothyroidism and IBS are probably not related*Doctors are useless with IBS*Im in the UKHope this helps someone, and if anyone can offer advice on control of my occasional un lactose related bouts I would love to hear.


----------



## RKiana

Here's a page which lists the *symptoms* of hypothyroidism. IBS is one of them. I used to belong to a forum, no longer available, where a large portion of members with hypothyroidism had IBS (D or C or both). I do believe, based on what we shared in that forum that Thyroid Disease and IBS are linked. After all, thyroid disease affects every organ in the body. So it stands to reason it could cause IBS or contribute to it.http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/symptoms_hypot.pdfI am one of the sufferers of both. When my thyroid disease is out of whack, my IBS goes out of whack with it. However, lately, the IBS is out of whack, period. This started back in 2009 when I was given oral hormones for DUB (Dysfunctional Uterine Bleeding). Ever since then the IBS has been mostly bad. I am now on cream hormones which don't cause the same problem. However, the IBS is now a permanent fixture in my life. Before taking the hormone the IBS was only out of whack when my thyroid was and then I couldn't eat diary products.Probiotics help a bit with the IBS-D. Culturelle seemed to help at first but lost its magic after a couple of months. I found another product manufactured by NSI which helped more.I suffered with hypothyroidism for thirty years before getting treated. My thyroid disease is not stable through medications at this point and being unstable contributes to the problems with IBS-D. ugh! Right now my endo has me on Levoxyl and Cytomel. My endo suggested splitting the dose of Cytomel, 1/2 with Levoxyl in the AM and 1/2 in the afternoon. This routine stopped the anxiety and heart palpitations which I had when I took it all at once. I've been treated for hypothyroidism since 2003 without being stable.


----------



## peaches41

I have hypothyroidism, which was discovered by my oncologist. I was put on Levothyroxin by my gp, but immediately started with diarrhoea and migraines. She jiggled about with sizes of doses, but each time my bowels would play up.I stopped taking it on my own accord, and asked her if I could try another brand, as I had read there are several on the market. She said, no, this surgery doesn't supply any other brand than Levothyroxine!So in other words, take a medicine that makes you really ill, or ....nothing. I chose nothing.NHS - it's all down to stupid budgets.Maybe it brought on this ibs, it started at about the same time.


----------



## catarific

I have had Hashimoto's for almost 15 years before I ever had an IBS episode. And those IBS episodes were so few and far between (how lucky was I then!). Now recently, I had some pulomonary breathing problems (pneumonia) due to the medication, Flonaise, which I had been taking daily for allergies (two sprays daily). When I stopped the Flonaise, the pulmonary symptoms disappeared for good - but then the IBS started up - this time IBS-D with a vengeance. So I am not sure if there is a connection or not with the thyroid or stopping the Flonaise cold turkey or a combination of both, or maybe, no connection whatsoever.


----------



## PD85

I inherited Grave's Disease (hyperthyroidism) from my father's side of the family. My IBS problems coincided very specifically with the onset of my thyroid disease. Strangely enough, it started as a constipation problem, which is far from my worries now. It also wasn't just a bowel problem, it was peeing a lot, heartburn, my whole digestive system was a mess. I also had a food poisoning event shortly the diagnosis of my disease, which I believe triggered my true IBS-D problems. Since then, I have undergone thyroid treatment to kill my thyroid production and I now take synthetic thyroid daily. I have been both hyper and hypo at various times while adjusting the dose (I let myself get really low at one point), and neither has had any effect on my bowels.Because Grave's Disease is an auto-immune disorder I sometimes wonder if my gut problems are also auto-immune in nature. I know that people with Grave's experience auto-immune disorders of the eye more frequently. It's unlikely if I'll ever find this out in my life time.


----------

